

Congratulations - now stop being a wuss (a commencement address) - stickhandle
http://www.john-carlton.com/2013/05/congratulations-now-stop-being-a-wuss-3/

======
stickhandle
"If you want to join the Feast of Life, you have to step up and earn your seat
at the table. You will not be invited in. You will not stumble in by accident,
or stroke of luck.

Nope. You must take responsibility for your own life… figure out what you
want… and then go get it."

Some version of this is always the most important message ... and it requires
constant repetition.

